
Search across every word from 25 years of the Simpsons - samclemens
http://benschmidt.org/Simpsons/
======
UncleSlacky
Frinkiac does pretty much the same thing but in a more entertaining way:
[https://frinkiac.com/](https://frinkiac.com/)

~~~
edpichler
Very cool that site, well done. Thanks for sharing.

------
nkrisc
It appears I can now confirm that the Sea Captain's name is only mentioned by
a character (Lionel Hutz) in one line in Season 4. It does also appear to have
been used in a caption in season 11, though not mentioned by a character. His
first name is given as Horatio according to the Simpsons wikia but that
doesn't seem to appear in the show as far as I can tell.

------
surement
It would be nice if the search was case-insensitive! E.g. 'she' returns
different data than 'She'.

~~~
talldan
there's some settings in the top right corner that allow you to change case
sensitivity

------
bakztfuture
I jumped straight to, "dental plan"

~~~
Diederich
Didn't Lisa need braces?

~~~
virgil_disgr4ce
dental plan

------
t0mbstone
I find it interesting how "Homer" has experienced a constant, steady decline
in usage over time.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I'm surprised that Marge is consistently higher ranked than Lisa.

~~~
evincarofautumn
Moreover, Homer > Bart > Marge > Lisa > Maggie.

------
danso
Very cromulent. Is the raw data available or is that unpossible to legally
distribute?

------
irrational
So donut returns quite different results than doughnut. Is this just the
script writers using their preferred spelling for doughnut, or does this come
from transcription data (thus indicating a preferred spelling for
transcribers)?

------
parshimers
"This is great! And all I've done is enter my name-Thrillhouse!"

------
neonhomer
The word "Doh" doesn't even show up until season 8. I'm guessing it's not
written out in the closed captioning?

~~~
jerf
The official written form is "Annoyed Grunt":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%27oh%21#Origin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%27oh%21#Origin)

------
tomrod
Search does not appear to be case insensitive, nor does it group common words.

EDIT: apparently others discovered this an hour or so before me!

------
marzell
A few interesting trends: Fox, McBain, Poochie

------
rsync
What about us braindead slobs ?

~~~
neonhomer
You'll be given cushy jobs!

~~~
s_kilk
Monorail

~~~
cbanek
Were you sent here by the devil?

~~~
thehodge
Nobody gonna finish it?. fine

No good sir I'm on the level..

------
e40
Is the data on which this based freely available?

------
gm-conspiracy
tomacco?

------
bertlequant
Probablie

~~~
virgil_disgr4ce
upvoted for reference sickness index

------
Sangermaine
All good people should already have seasons 1-8 memorized. What else would
anyone need?

~~~
pavel_lishin
My friend and I used to be unbeatable at Taboo, and similar games, because we
could use Simpsons references to get to just about any word.

------
blackkettle
there are no tick marks on the x axis.

------
ashurbanipal
This would be better if it was only 10 years of the Simpsons.

